# An utterance of brilliance! - Suck it, Mozart!



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

Words, aren't necessary here.

Seriously though, who thinks this is for real? I can't decide.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Will someone pass me the ear bleach please?


----------



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

Weston said:


> Will someone pass me the ear bleach please?


I think shooting yourself is the only remedy here..


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

She has other videos too, I see. I think I suddenly like Schoenberg. . .


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

C'mon people, have you been asleep? 21st century hip-hop has been around for a _decade _by now!

Get with it!


----------



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

TresPicos said:


> C'mon people, have you been asleep? 21st century hip-hop has been around for a _decade _by now!
> 
> Get with it!


As much as it pains me to say this; not even 50 Cent is that bad...

Oh, got another one!


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

Well, I guess I can pursue my singing career, if my competition is going to be crap like this.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

Actually the second listen, I realized that this may be the next step forward. It is almost Wagnerian in nature. I will have to listen to it more to fully understand. I think the spaceship is a metaphor, as in a way of moving forward. Deep stuff...


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

lol amazing fun!


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

david johnson said:


> lol amazing fun!


Yes, exciting - especially when your ears start to swell and bleed.


----------



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

SalieriIsInnocent said:


> Actually the second listen, I realized that this may be the next step forward. It is almost Wagnerian in nature. I will have to listen to it more to fully understand. I think the spaceship is a metaphor, as in a way of moving forward. Deep stuff...


Yes, the fluctuations in her voice, reminiscent of Wagner's chromaticism. I hear it too now, this woman is a genius!


----------



## Mozartgirl92 (Dec 13, 2009)

My ears are bleeding!


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

Mozartgirl92 said:


> My ears are bleeding!


You need more bleach.


----------



## Boccherini (Mar 29, 2010)

Mozartgirl92 said:


> My ears are bleeding!


So are mine.
Now, it would take ages to restore my ears.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Music for the unwashed.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Music for the unwashed.


I guess you confused this thread with "what music fits you the best"! HO HO HO HO <rolls in the aisles>


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Aramis said:


> I guess you confused this thread with "what music fits you the best"! HO HO HO HO <rolls in the aisles>


hehe ... I actually prefer the Trololo piece you posted (I'm coming home etc.) to this thread's link. The Trololo actually made me laugh a lot.


----------



## Serenade (May 2, 2010)

Weston said:


> Will someone pass me the ear bleach please?


PMSL! 

Pretty much exactly what I thought...


----------



## David58117 (Nov 5, 2009)

Listening to her other stuff, I kinda get the impression she has a good sense of humor and doesn't take this too seriously. I could be completely wrong, but.....


----------



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

David58117 said:


> Listening to her other stuff, I kinda get the impression she has a good sense of humor and doesn't take this too seriously. I could be completely wrong, but.....


I, for the love of god, hope that she doesn't and, that's it's just a joke.


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> hehe ... I actually prefer the Trololo piece you posted (I'm coming home etc.) to this thread's link. The Trololo actually made me laugh a lot.


While I like trololol, this "video" is actually much funnier.


----------

